# First time cheese smoke



## normbo (May 2, 2014)

So I bought a whole lot of cheese today.  Colby, medium cheddar, gouda, jalapeno Havarti, jalapeno Monterey jack, Gruyere, Farmer and mild cheddar.  Also got my AMAZN smoker tube with cherry and apple pellets delivered this week.  I'm ready to go!  I do have questions though since this is my first time smoking cheese.  Based on what I've read from others on this forum, I think 4 hours cold smoke should be ok right?  Also, does anybody flip the cheese at a certain point or do you just leave it as is until it's done?

Qview to follow tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (May 2, 2014)

I dont flip mine but I have thought about it.  

I plan on a cheese smoke next weekend, I will try it.

3 hours is enough for me.  

Be sure to rest a couple weeks.


----------



## normbo (May 3, 2014)

Well I'm done.  Having technical difficulties getting pictures off camera but I'll keep trying.

Is it just me or does smoked cheese smell awful when first smoked?


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2014)

Yup is does, that why the wait is so important.

Wait at least 2 weeks.


----------

